# mark all you tools!! tis the season to get jacked



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

so i just came back from a big swapmeet and there must have been 70 vendors selling huge tarps of tools, hole hawgs concrete saws torches pliers sewer machines, drills combo kits and tons more, there is no way these guys are buying these frm real people, there are thousands of stolen tools in one place, this just pisses me off that they can get away with it with no problems, so etch ur name or drivers license in batterys and tools get you serial #'s and whatever else you can do possible, these no/low lifes should b hung..........and no i did not buy anything  i hate thiefs


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok.

How is it the cops don't do anything about this.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Stealing a tradesmans tools should be punishable by castration.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ok.
> 
> How is it the cops don't do anything about this.


 Same reason all of the pawn shops are still open.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Same reason all of the pawn shops are still open.


What reason is that?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We usually spray paint all our tools and equipment with fluorescent orange...stops other guys on job sites from picking up your stuff .... not only that once it starts to get dark I can still find my stuff.

All of our electrical cords have our company name on them from the manufacture.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i was at a job the other day.. APT.. went out to truck so i stuck my channel locks in the door to hold it open i was like 10ft away from door stright on.. and i was like 30 seconds in my truck.. come back loked out and channel locks gone just like that.. i was pissed told the super he said yeap happens all the time..... what goes around comes around.. one day i'll go to the guys unit when he's flooding and i'll spot em.. and i'll let him flood.. a bit. .:furious: i dont like people that steal...... tools cost me money and tools make me money u might as well come to my home and steal my wife.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I hate theives too. Steal a guy's tools and the thief also steals his ability to make a living.

Freaking meth heads stealing copper are also a big pet peeve of mine.

IMO, pawn shops and scrap yards are equally complicit in the theft of tools and materials.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> We usually spray paint all our tools and equipment with fluorescent orange...stops other guys on job sites from picking up your stuff .... not only that once it starts to get dark I can still find my stuff.
> 
> All of our electrical cords have our company name on them from the manufacture.


Having your cords and tools marked is the only way to go. I was sent to a Isle of Debris Casino that we were doing in Blackhawk Co. for damage control. I told the other supervisors that I would be going through the hotel and retrieving our cords the next day. I unplugged 18-100' cords that were factory marked. I had a dozen non-English speaking guys following me and 2 guy's back to my trailer. One guy said the guy's were saying that they had brought the cords with them. I thanked them for returning our stolen cords. They were not getting them back.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

the things I lose the most on job sites are ladders and shovels

It was extension cords but now with the markings I get most of them back.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought every person on my crews two sets of shovels and told them you now have one set for home and one for work I will not buy anymore unless you turn in a broken one, its coming outta your check, They seem to last forever now.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> What reason is that?


 Cops are too busy with murder, rape, and assult to bother with petty theft. A sawzall here, a drill there. Not really up on their list of priorities. These are the things we have to choose to police ourselves, or let insurance serve its purpose.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Cops are too busy with murder, rape, and assult to bother with petty theft. A sawzall here, a drill there. Not really up on their list of priorities. These are the things we have to choose to police ourselves, or let insurance serve its purpose.


It would be on their list if you beat the crap out of the guy that stole it


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Leave a hammer on top of your tall step ladder.

They'll prolly still take it, but falling hammers leave a mark.


----------



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> tools cost me money and tools make me money u might as well come to my home and steal my wife.


Lol that should be a sticker.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been on jobs where appliances were delivered during the day (new developement) and at night guys were coming in to the lots and stealing the brand new appliances. 

Pawn shops are helping criminals and dope addicts to continue in the chosen profession: crime. Lately I see guys on the side of the road holding signs reading, "We buy gold." That is like ringing the dinner bell for thieves. Better hold onto your gold.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've been on jobs where appliances were delivered during the day (new developement) and at night guys were coming in to the lots and stealing the brand new appliances.


That's no joke! Used to happen here all the time......


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

My brother works for an electrical company was having a rash of equipment thefts last year from a large commercial job they were on. Couldn't figure it out everything was locked up at night, only the bosses had the keys to the storage locker. 
My brother went over to one of the concrete subs house to do some wiring in his garage and lo and behold there sat several ladders, cords, tools, etc all with my brothers employers name on them. I don't think criminal charges were filed but they got all their stuff back as did several other companies and the concrete sub was effectively blackballed out of business.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here you go seen this on the news, you can get this sign for free from the Seattle police department, they say it really works, here is the link.

http://www.seattle.gov/spd/prevention/Watching/Docs/Vehicle_Placard_Web.pdf


----------

